
Ask HN: Why can't you fully block a Facebook page? - thrusong
If you block a profile on Facebook, it is like that person never existed. You may occasionally come across an old comment from them on a photo or something but for all intents and purposes, it&#x27;s like they never existed.<p>However, when you block a page, you can still see that page everywhere. You see their comments on news articles and across Facebook. You can even visit the page, but you can&#x27;t like or interact with it much.<p>I&#x27;ve noticed lately trolls are creating Facebook pages and commenting across the social network that way because you effectively can&#x27;t silence them.<p>Is this intended on purpose or is it a technical limitation with their infrastructure and the big blue app?<p>Why can&#x27;t you fully block a Facebook page?
======
ahazred8ta
One option is the [http://www.fbpurity.com/](http://www.fbpurity.com/) browser
extension.

If a friend likes or shares a Page, try this: "On your Newsfeed, below the
"(friend) liked this" line, hover over the page area's dropdown box and click
"Hide all from (source)"

"If its not a direct status update or share from a friend, but the result of a
friend posting a comment directly to the page itself, then you can block it
from your news feed. Hover over the name of the Page when it appears in your
Newsfeed (it will be in bold type). A down arrow will appear. Click on it and
select "Hide". You will then be given the option to hide all comments made on
that Page."

------
rolph
im gonna guess WHY, is to keep tracking pixels and other web bugs valid to
follow your webviewing habits.

HOW is an other matter. FB plays ring around the rosie with thier page source
so randomized labels and variables point to page elements so you would have to
block each one [of millions ?] individually.

so then the difference between FB's inhouse block, and Ublock origin +
noscript comes up. FB uses thier tools for thier own interests kinda goes
without saying. when you have FB scripts in your browser its open to FB for
thier purposes.

